# what to use a generator motor for



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a gas generator like you would find at a big box store. I wanted to see what are some ideas I could use to convert this to work to produce energy. 

There is always a slight mountain breeze here but I don't know if its enough for a wind turbine.

I also do have a very small creek that stays running all year long but has a very slow but steady current. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Wrong tool for the job. You would be trying to hammer with a saw.

You might be able to run it off wood gas, but that is about all.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

More than likely you have an alternator that is designed to turn at 3450 rpm.
Wrong piece of equipment for a home made wind or water unit.


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm actually wanting to take the motor aspect out of it. What I called the motor I guess would be better described as the alternator. I was seeing if there is a way to connect that to a water wheel of sorts. Maybe with a big pulley small pulley combo to make up for the lack of current the creek provides. Or possibly the same concept on the windmill. 

The only problem I can for see is that it is an ac generator. In order for me to store it ,I guess I would have to convert it to dc then back to ac when ready to use it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

How many watts is it?


----------



## oregon_prepper (Nov 16, 2010)

The use a saw for a hammer was a good analogy.

When one is discussing Power, of any kind, the ~Background~ requirements must be understood.

Using any Power Source, involves basic physical concepts, in shorter words, they require an understanding...

Of Basic Physics.

Conservation of Power would be The First topic I would suggest studying.

An example. Humans feel better, at a given surrounding Tempeture.

We can stand in front of a Campfire, and get warm.

Or, an electric heater.

Or, a Propane heater.

In Human Conservation of Power, the campfire needed human energy to start, and keep that fire going... Collecting maybe Cutting the wood! We quickly see that the energy (heat) took energy.

Indoors, turning on the electric heater, took No Real Human Energy... However, the Conservation of Energy still remains:

Energy to Create the electricity, then Energy LOSS, traveling Through the WIRES, Finally the creation of Heat, from a POOR Choice of "Fuel", Electricity!

Now, in the Propane, there is an energy consumed, in getting it To You, but, it is Direct Conversion to Heat!!!! A much better Conservation of Energy!!!

Putting the above, into your needs: the Alternator/Generator, will require Gears to take the Water, Or Wind Energ(ies) up to the level of RPM's to create the Electricity. That is Not Conserving the used Energy, as equating to the given Out put of Energy...

You will Use More Energy, than you Make!

My suggestion, would be take small technology, and study THAT, in relating to Creating Electricity!

Example. A GoodWill or Salvation Army battery powered drill, any size.... And gut it to the Motor. 

Mount that motor, so it is stable, attach a Wind Catching Propeller, versus a model air Plane propeller... And see the out put! Small items like this can be inexpensive in manufacture... And teach MUCH about wind power!

Waterpower, a much different concept.

The needed information is what is called Water Head (?) or, the the drop of water, from one hight (your beginning of water source) to another level, the end of your water source.

One way most use, is to "plant" a horizontal pipe, at beginning of the water, so the water flows through it.

How far will it Drop, at the end of your property???? That is the Power, that your water has, no matter how you use it. 

A gentle flow, that has little drop, is less powerful, than a faster flow, with even a Five Foot drop.... You see the difference?

Both can be used, but to What Extent, can you use it???!

Conservation of Water Power.... Different than Wind Power... But still it is a factor!!!

Yep. A long post.... But I have looked at all of that stuff, for over Thirty Years....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't have a wind resource where you live.

And the generator head probably takes 8-10 horsepower to run. To get that kind of horsepower out of a stream requires a LOT of water, and a fair amount of fall ( or less water and a whole lot more fall ). Start studying waterwheels and you'll be AMAZED how little horsepower they put out for even a decent sized wheel.

Your best option is wood gas fed into the gasoline engine on it, leaving it setup as is. Even then, you'll find most "bigbox" generator units won't last more than a few hundred hours of running before the cheap engine on them gives up.


----------

